# What is Your Hedgie's favorite treat?



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

I thought it would be neat to know what other owner's hedgie's like as treats. We all know mealies are a favorite to hedgehogs but does your hedgie's have a favorite fruit or vegetable?

My hedgie likes papayas and bananas.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Prim LOVES scrambled eggs! Haven't found anything Ivy likes though


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

My boy Sonic loves chicken baby food. As soon as he hears the jar open he knows what I have.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lily's favorites were meat (usually turkey and chicken, but she loved any of the Wellness Healthy Indulgence flavors) and watermelon. She'd wake up & come running out of her igloo if she smelled the WHI meat and dig right in, and she was still eating watermelon sometimes even when she wasn't feeling good during her last couple weeks. She was a melon girl - she liked cantaloupe and honeydew as well. Never could get her to eat berries though, she stomped them into her liner. :roll: :lol:


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

Ambrose loves carroty things! He doesn't even bother to anoint, just scarfs it down as fast as he does mealies. When he was getting antibiotics, he had a carrot-and-pea flavored acidophilus that he would just lick up when mixed into a paste with water, and carrot babyfood was slurped up immediately when offered, without even bothering to open his eyes from his nap. He will even gnaw on raw carrots when I am eating them near him.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Here's another vote for melon, especially watermelon. 

Also bananas.


----------



## unforgiven (Apr 26, 2013)

So far Lucy has turned up her nose at Carrots, Apples and Cantaloupe. Not sure what to try next.


----------



## verucacherry (Jun 18, 2013)

Peebs loooooves honey dew and cantaloupe, but her favorite aside from mealworms would probably be plain baked chicken....as you can see, it makes her pretttty happy:


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

unforgiven said:


> So far Lucy has turned up her nose at Carrots, Apples and Cantaloupe. Not sure what to try next.


Insects!! (I've also heard many like Watermelon although that doesn't really add much nutritional value since it's basically water and sugar)


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lily's favorite veggie was baby food peas - peas apparently have a lot of sugar in them too, which explains it. :lol: Green beans were an occasional hit too. Meat usually seems to be popular too, could always give that a try!


----------



## unforgiven (Apr 26, 2013)

Tom said:


> Insects!! (I've also heard many like Watermelon although that doesn't really add much nutritional value since it's basically water and sugar)


Oh, She gets her Mealworms and goes nuts for them.


----------



## ZeeMartin (Aug 5, 2013)

Lizzy seems to like anything with meat in it... cooked chicken of any sort, a bit of my hamburger, kibbled, canned or soft cat food, mealworms (fresh, frozen, dried...)

Spike... well he likes kibble. and mealworms. but only if they're still wiggling.

Going to offer them some watermelon tonight, since it seems to be popular... maybe Spike has a sweet tooth?


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

ZeeMartin said:


> Lizzy seems to like anything with meat in it... cooked chicken of any sort, a bit of my hamburger, kibbled, canned or soft cat food, mealworms (fresh, frozen, dried...)
> 
> Spike... well he likes kibble. and mealworms. but only if they're still wiggling.
> 
> Going to offer them some watermelon tonight, since it seems to be popular... maybe Spike has a sweet tooth?


Sounds like a good idea- but remember, all things in moderation!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

My small friend adores mealworms & apples. He is occasionally interested in bell pepper, cherries, and the interior of blueberries. Carrots are for anointing, not consuming. Wax worms are alright. Kibble is awesome. Oatmeal is totally ignored, unless in the fingers of my Doctor Dolittle father, in which case it's amazing.

Everything else is clearly not food, and I'm a little liar for trying to get him to sniff them, what IS my problem?! Geeze. Huffa-huffa puff puff puff. (I was most surprised that he completely ignored crickets and wet catfood.)


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

My girl is very picky. I've offered banana, a tiny bit of plain yogurt, live mealworms, blueberries, lettuce, carrots, celery, cilantro, scrambled egg, chicken, turkey. 

She's licked a bit of banana, ate the inside of a blueberry but never touched one again, poked the yogurt with her nose then licked it off, and then ignored it. Mochi ignored all the others that I mentioned above.

She likes her cat food, freeze dried mealworms (she ignored the live ones) and crickets. (Not sure if she likes live or dead.) 

I guess I'll just keep trying with different foods.


----------



## alma&dex (Jan 17, 2013)

Dexter at first loved crickets and wouldn't eat anything else, then I got him to eat mealies as well as he got a little older. Recently he has been not eating insects (started introducing other treats that made him feel his palate was too sophisticated for freeze dried insects apparently  

He has also enjoyed: chicken baby food (although he hardly even tasted the squash so I may try the other veggies some other hedgies enjoyed above!), boiled egg - just the white part so far, blueberries in limited amounts and next to try is papaya which I also absolutely love so it's a win-win!  

ps. how do you all go through the whole jar of baby food fast enough? do you freeze part of it and then thaw it out later? it's something i've considered but haven't done yet....


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup.  You can put spoonfuls into ice cube trays, freeze them, then store them in a plastic bag and thaw one cube out at a time. Works like a charm!


----------



## alma&dex (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome thanks Lilysmommy, I figured I was just not using common sense!


----------



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

I just got little Macey and she loves Pounce cat treats, the chicken variety.


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

Snickers is picky, exept when it comes to mealworms. Besides that she will eat sweet peppers and apple. More so sweet peppers. She won't touch carrots or sugarsnap peas. She wouldn't even sniff those... Oh well, maybe I will try some meats today.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

deftones said:


> I just got little Macey and she loves Pounce cat treats, the chicken variety.


You might want to consider checking out some other cat treats if you're interested in using them for treats. Pounce treats have pretty terrible ingredients - including BHA (which is linked with cancer) and food dyes (which are suspected to cause allergies in dogs and cats). There's other ones that would have better ingredients...I know she's likely not getting a ton of them since they're only a treat, but still. Might as well keep the treats healthy and safe too.  Blue Buffalo, Natural Balance, Zukes, and Wellness all have treats that have great ingredients, and I think most or all of those brands also have softer treats available if she likes that kind.


----------



## alma&dex (Jan 17, 2013)

So I really appreciated the ice cube tip - we currently have ham and peas as well as sweet potato in the freezer - the first two of which I have tried with him since I last posted and he's gobbled them up. Sweet peas will be the next test. Chicken baby food was a hit, now ham! Apparently I have a little meat lover


----------



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

Lilysmommy said:


> You might want to consider checking out some other cat treats if you're interested in using them for treats. Pounce treats have pretty terrible ingredients - including BHA (which is linked with cancer) and food dyes (which are suspected to cause allergies in dogs and cats). There's other ones that would have better ingredients...I know she's likely not getting a ton of them since they're only a treat, but still. Might as well keep the treats healthy and safe too.  Blue Buffalo, Natural Balance, Zukes, and Wellness all have treats that have great ingredients, and I think most or all of those brands also have softer treats available if she likes that kind.


Thanks for the info. Right now I just give her 1 at the start of bonding time at night before I go to bed. I'll look into the others.


----------



## Stellara (Nov 12, 2011)

Regarding cat treats, the only treat Quinton will eat that I have found so far is cat treats. I feed him "Pure Bites" they are freeze dried chicken, turkey, etc and as far as I know are a very healthy treat that I feed to my cats as well. He also liked the Zuke's soft treat I offered him awhile back. He turns his nose up to mealworms, crickets, all of the vegetables and fruits I've tried fresh, and baby foods (even the meat varieties now)...though we are still trying to get him used to insects!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lily liked the PureBites shrimp, I never did end up trying any of the others. She also loved the Wellness jerky treats - I cut them in half for her since they seemed like they might be harder to chew. We had some Natural Balance treats as well, but they were only accepted sometimes. I used all three (and frozen-thawed crickets and mealie pupae) to hide in her cage, which she loved.


----------

